# Encore Prenium Rib Spice



## rosco09 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone here know were to buy encore rib spice online or retailer. I have web address but not getting any responce from them. I have got at the big lot stores but they quit carring it .                           Thanks


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, I have never heard of it.  That may be why I have my own rub...not the slave to the corporate buyer...

Good luck.

As a side note, you can buy Jeffs rub mix here on the site and it is off the chart good, and you mix it yourself  AND you help the forum. pretty cool eh? I have used it and it i awesome.

here is the link. 

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-naked-rib-rub-recipe.html


----------



## troytatye (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, same problem. I found their web site, no listing. Pity, I mixed it with Wickers marinade. Best finishing

sauce I've ever had.


----------



## troytatye (Sep 26, 2013)

It may still be around, under "Rib Spice" instead of rub....and perhaps not the same recipe.... try this link....

http://www.universalws.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=50420

There is a Encore foods out of Quebec, but it seems to be a high end importer.


----------

